# advice urgently needed



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Can anyone help in giving me names of companies that do private healthcare, health insurance. I am moving to silves and need to register and compare prices.

Thanking you in anticipation

Moe


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are various online comparison services like this one ... https://www.compareomercado.pt/simu...tHUtFqexqaYkwJi04wnKJ4bFC5Td_oE40dRoCwSbw_wcB if you do a search for 'seguro de Saude Algarve'

Easier probably to get in touch with a broker like Ibex in Almancil or AFPOP and ask them to find you best quote as they deal with multiple providers.

If you have a particular private hospital near to where you are going to be living in Portugal that you favour, then it may be a good idea to visit and find out which schemes they work with as not all hospitals are members of the same insurance networks.


----------

